

Twitter’s Value - oshadi
http://mashable.com/2009/10/04/twitter-stats/

======
dryicerx
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6IQ_FOCE6I> All this classic video is missing
is Twitter, now the center stage.

------
paul
Those numbers look wrong to me. It's unlikely that they did their series-A at
such a low valuation.

------
moe
Bubble.

~~~
gfodor
Twubble. (Doc)

